# Front panel jack and mic don't work



## IcarusLT (Dec 29, 2010)

I have some problems with sound. Front panel jack doesn't work at all. The Realtek HD audio manager doesn't recognize any audio device at all, but when I check the 'Disable front panel jack detection' box the back panel's green and brown jack work even though the sound is quietter than it should be. The mic doesn't work at any jack and I've tried them all.

I have Windows 7 32bit. My motherboard is Asus M3A78-EM. I ran AIDA64 and in sound tab on PCI/PnP tab it says 'Realtek ALC1200 @ ATI SB700 - High Definition Audio Controller'.
I have Realtek High Definition Audio driver. I've tried AC'97, HDMI drivers. AC'97 didn't give any sound at all, and HDMI didn't even install. Then I went to Asus home page and tried to download sound drivers for my motherboard sound, but they also suggested Realtek HD audio drivers that worked the same as those I had before. I looked for some drivers for SB700 but there was only one link for them that lead to AMD homepage that said I can't download that for some reason. I tried reinstalling Windows but that didn't help. When I delete the drivers, Windows automatically install some drivers called S/PDIF that don't give any sound at all.

I hope someone can help me. Thanks in advance.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

is the front panel wiring connected

are you plugging the mike into line in

check the sound settings in the control panel


----------



## IcarusLT (Dec 29, 2010)

The front panel should be connected but I didn't check it. Even if it was, it wouldn't change the fact that the mic doesn't work in the back too.

Yes, I put mic in the line in. I even tried all the other jacks and they didn't work.

I checked all the settings I could find. They say everything is working properly and even that I have a mic plugged in in front panel even if I pull it out or have it in the back panel. And I have headphones plugged in but Realtek audio manager and control panel sound properties say that I have speakers. So basically, the whole computer doesn't recognise what I plug in and thinks I have plugged in something when I haven't. Any more suggestionss please?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

did you check what the windows sounds were set to


----------



## IcarusLT (Dec 29, 2010)

If I understand you correctly, you are talking about Windows sound scheme. It is set to Windows default, but I don't understand how it would change the fact that my mic doesn't work.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Most likely a driver issue. Realtek and Win 7 (especially 64 bit) don't play well together.

According to the motherboard specs, it's using a Realtek chipset. Start by trying the drivers on the Asus website. There are drivers listed for Win 7 64.

But don't be suprised if they still don't work right or you get a different set of symptoms.


----------



## IcarusLT (Dec 29, 2010)

Dogg, if you had read everything carefully, you would have noticed that I have Windows 7 32bit and that I've tried downloading Windows 7 32bit drivers from Asus website, and they worked just the same as the normal Realtek ones. Any more suggestions?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

My apologies.

Same still applies. I could never get Win7 to properly recognize the Realtek chipset on my Asus M2N32-SLI Deluxe (an upper tier board I might add). By trial and error I found an older driver that allowed stereo audio to function (but no surround or digital outputs). I ended up switching back to XP until I could get a new motherboard.

All I can say is keep experimenting. If the latest version doesn't work, try older versions.


----------



## IcarusLT (Dec 29, 2010)

I've tried older versions. I even tried driver especially for ALC1200 (which is my chipset or sth), but they still behaved like the normal Realtek drivers - no mic and front panel. I'm starting to lose hope to ever use a mic on my PC, unless I changed the chipset, but that should be too expensive and confusing.
P.S. Maybe installing XP would change anything? But I'd be a bit upset changing my cool Windows 7 to old XP and deleting all my stuff, and mic and front panel used to work on my Windows 7 a long time ago...


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Or simply get an addon sound card.


----------



## IcarusLT (Dec 29, 2010)

Well, I'm 15 and I'm not good at that hardware stuff. I don't know how to put in all the PC parts without breaking my whole PC. Additionally, that should cost some money. I don't know if that's the best solution.


----------

